# نسبة الخلطة الخرسانية



## العربي المشهور (3 أبريل 2008)

لدينا رملة وزلط ما هي نسبة الخلطة الخرسانية المثلى


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (3 أبريل 2008)

زيميلي العزيز افضل نسبة خلط هي 
0.8 زلط 0.4 رمل 350 كجم اسمنت 160 لتر ماء


----------



## الغانم برهام (3 أبريل 2008)

عزيزى المهندس
تختلف بكل تاكيد هذه النسبه حيث نوعيه الصب واماكن الصب(حيث كونها صبة خرسانه عاديه ام مسلحه)
وهل المطلوب خرسانه (فقيره ام غنيه)حسب نوع الشىء المصبوب(كمره؛عمود؛بلاطه؛فرش؛ام غطى)
حيث تختلف نسبه الاسمنت هذه من حيث المطلوب
فهى250فى حاله الخرسانه العاديه
و350فى المسلحه
و400,450فى الخرسانه المسلحه الغنيه
وعموم النسبه المعطاه فى التعليق الماضى هى وافيه من حيثالعمل

الغانم برهام


----------



## م محمود يسن (4 أبريل 2008)

نعم هى الخلطة المناسبة لاعطاء الخرسانة قوة مقاومة مميزة بقيمة معينة ويمكن ان يزيد نسبة الاسمنت لتصل الى 450 كيلو جرام


----------



## م محمود يسن (4 أبريل 2008)

اوافق على ما قالة الزملاء ونتمنى التواصل دائما


----------



## gafel (4 أبريل 2008)

الأفضل عمل الخلطة الخرسانية مختبريا بعد تزويد المختبر بالمواد التي سيتم أستخدامها فعلا وبالقوة المطلوبة للخرسانة وسيقوم المختبر بأعطائك النسب بالوزن وأؤكد بالوزن وليس بالحجم وعندما يكون لديك معمل مركزي للخرسانه تستخدم هذه النسب مباشرة وأذا كنت في الموقع فيجب عليك معايرة الأوزان الى مايقابلها من حجم لكي تستخدم النسبة الصحيحة للخلطة


----------



## eng.amani (4 أبريل 2008)

مالمرجع الذي يمكن العوده اليه لنسب الخلطات


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

م.أمانى ........ تحيه طيبه وبعد 
كيف الحال ؟ ولما غياب مشاركاتك من آخر مشاركه للهدم والزلازل والصواريخ ؟
يمكن الرجوع لاى كود خرسانه مثل الكود المصرى مثلا .

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبه للخلط 
نسب الخلط توضح اما بالوزن او الحجم وكما اشاد الأخ عاليه تكون أدق بالوزن إذ يعب تحديد حجم الأسمنت والركام حتى ان حجم الركام يختلف بمدى الدمك 
وانواع الخلطات الخرسانيه ثلاثه 
1- خلطه غنيه ( 4:3:1 ) بالوزن ... اى جزء واحد من الأسمنت وأربع أجزاء ركام بالوزن 
2- خلطه متوسطه ( 6:5:1 )بالوزن 
3- خلطة فقيره ( 8:7:1 ) بالوزن 

ويمكن لتسهيل الخلط حساب الأسمنت بالوزن وحساب الركام بالحجم 
فتكون نسبة الخلط ويكون الماء بنسبة 0.5 وزن الأسمنت 
الأسمنت : الرمل : الزلط : الماء 
250 : 0.4 : 0.8 : 0.5


----------



## eng.amani (4 أبريل 2008)

سالدان قال:


> م.أمانى ........ تحيه طيبه وبعد
> كيف الحال ؟ ولما غياب مشاركاتك من آخر مشاركه للهدم والزلازل والصواريخ ؟
> يمكن الرجوع لاى كود خرسانه مثل الكود المصرى مثلا .


 


بارك الله فيك 
لازالت خبرتي بسيطة ومتى وجدت نفسي قادرة على المشاركة فعلت 
شكرا لك


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

المشاركه الأخيره حدث خطا بها ونقص عند الارسال ......... اعتذر 
وأليكم المشاركه الصحيحه 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبه لنسب الخلط 
نسب الخلط توضح اما بالوزن او الحجم وكما اشاد الأخ جافل عاليه جزاه الله خيرا تكون أدق بالوزن إذ يصعب تحديد حجم الأسمنت والركام حتى ان حجم الركام يختلف بمدى الدمك 
وانواع الخلطات الخرسانيه ثلاثه
1 - خلطه وضعيه : تنتج 
1- خلطه غنيه ( 4:3:1 ) بالوزن ... اى جزء واحد من الأسمنت وأربع أجزاء ركام بالوزن 
2- خلطه متوسطه ( 6:5:1 )بالوزن... اى جزء واحد من الأسمنت وستة اجزاء من الركام بالوزن 
3- خلطة فقيره ( 8:7:1 ) بالوزن ...أى جزء واحد من الاسمنت و8 أجزاء ركام بالوزن .

2 - خلطه بطريقة المحاوله :
ويمكن لتسهيل الخلط حساب الأسمنت بالوزن وحساب الركام بالحجم 
ويكون الماء بنسبة 0.5 وزن الأسمنت............ فتكون نسبة الخلط
الأسمنت : الرمل : الزلط : الماء 
250 : 0.4 : 0.8 : 0.5 
كجم : م3 : م3 : من وزن الأسمنت ( وهذه لخلط الخرسانه العاديه )

350 : 0.4 : 0.8 : 0.5 
كجم : م3 : م3 : من وزن الأسمنت ( للخرسانه المسلحه )

او قد يكتب الأسمنت بالشكاره 
5 : 0.4 : 0.8 : 0.5 
شكاير : م3 : م3 : من وزن الأسمنت ( للعاديه )

7 : 0.4 : 0.8 : 0.5 
شكاير: م3 : م3 : من وزن الاسمنت (للمسلحه) 
ملحوظه :
* الشكاره الواحده للأسمنت تزن 50 كجم 
* يمكن إضافة الملدنات ( الإضافات ) بنسبه من وزن الاسمنت وتكون النسبه المطلوبه موضحه بإشتراطات الإضافه او ظروف التصميم والتنفيذ .

3 - خلطه بالجحم المطلق:
وفيها نفترض أن الحجم المطلق للخرسانه هو مجموع الحجوم المطلقه لكل المواد الداخله فى الخلطه اى حجم الأسمنت والرمل والزلط والماء والإضافات إن وجدت وتحسب من قانون معلوم لدى الجميع .

والله اعلى واعلم

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ماجدان (4 أبريل 2008)

يا جماعه 
الغنيه ( 1 : 3 :4 ) 
المتوسطه ( 1 : 5 :6 )
الفقيره ( 1 : 7 : 8 ) 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## المهندس ع (5 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للركام يكون متدرج في الخلطة ممكن حدا يوضحلنا احجام ونسب الزلط المتدرج؟؟


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه التفاصيل


----------

